# What FONT do use for engraving tombstone?



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

So I was wondering if anyone would be willing to share their font's and/or word docs that they use to make their tombstones?
Those not willing to share might at least tell us what fonts they like best.

I have 5 tombstones to engrave and have not yet figured out what I want them to say or what font to use.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I think it depends on what you are trying to go for feel wise. I have two favorite sites I use for my fonts;

http://www.dafont.com/
http://www.blambot.com with http://blambot.com/font_wickedqueen.shtml being my favorite.

For older, I try to find an older type font, otherwise use a nice serif font


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

There was a thread a while back with this same question. Lemme see if I can find it. Ah, here it is and chock full of ideas: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/89527-favorite-fonts-tombstones.html


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome, thank you Terra! Does Larry pay you? He should!


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Br1m


----------



## boatlesspirate (Oct 18, 2010)

And I discovered a very easy way to transfer any font to your stone. Print on thin paper, position letters where you want them on stone, and trace over them with heavy ink sharpie. It bleeds right through the paper and onto the stone. I use a fine tip soldering iron from there (make sure you ventilate!!).


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

Has anyone tried to engrave their stones AFTER they drylock them? I am not certain I will finish all my tombstones in time for Halloween and was thinking about just drylocking the ones I can't get to then engraving them later on. At least this way I could still put them out but as blanks. Any thougths about going out of order with the usual process? (I have built 5 awesome stones, but never engraved a stone before. I will be using a dremel but have limited time)


----------



## CycloneJack (Jun 30, 2011)

I cant say I know about Drylock, but I have carved stones that were already painted with latex and acrylic. I had zero problems with it. I understand that there is some sort of grainy additive in the Drylock. The only concern I would imagine you might encounter is that additive dulling your router/cutting bits. Other than that, Drylock is merely a latex type sealer and cutting into it shouldnt pose any problems. 

Also, I use Wolfbane as my main font for my stones. It has a gothic look to it. I also use Ravenscroft. That is the font used for the Haunted Mansion logo.


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

terra, have you ever engraved a stone AFTER you have drylocked? Has anyone else? Thanks cycloneJack, I will consider those fonts for my stones. Someone had suggested a civil war font but the cost is $40. I am looking for somethign free or more reasonable then that.


----------



## jwproductions (Dec 30, 2011)

Gracey's Curse works really well!!!


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

My favorite fonts are at www.sinisterfonts.com


----------



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

I have several favorites, they are all specialty fonts I downloaded from the web. "Demon", "Satanick" and "Bostonia" all work really well for tombstones and without tiny serifs to have to carve.


----------

